

How To Upgrade Your Website Visitors To Internet Explorer 11 - selfpromotional
http://mattjquinn.com/2013/03/15/upgrade-visitors-ie11.html

======
jpatte
_As of this writing, Internet Explorer 11 is code-named Chrome and is being
mirrored for download by Google
at[http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/business/browser/](http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/business/browser/).
_

Can't tell if the OP actually believes this or if the whole article is just a
troll.

~~~
dragonwriter
Its an elaborate instruction on how to trick users into downloading Chrome and
making all the UI, installation dialogs, etc., make it look like it should be
IE 11 (presumably, only until the point where you actually get Chrome open),
including installing IE 11 icons, written in a way to trick the person
_following_ the instructions (but only if that person is exceptionally
trusting) into thinking that they are actually getting the users that hit
their site to upgrade to IE 11.

I'm guessing that the OP knows _exactly_ what they are doing.

